# Top Producer of the year



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.agweb.com/topproducer/article/luke_brubaker_wins_top_producer_of_the_year/?smartid=DD000CG11010011A00000000F&spMailingID=40934468&spUserID=MTMwNzExNzY1NjIS1&spJobID=176714092&spReportId=MTc2NzE0MDkyS0

What someone that isn't farming 43,000 acres?TP musta toned down requirements to be TP of the yr.1000 dairy cows is still a pretty large operation but at least not a mega operation.


----------

